# 2 DIYMA vs Single 13W7 (Sealed)



## mledez (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi,

How loud can get 2 DIYMA 12" compared to a single W7 ???

I know DIYMA are pure SQ Subs, I have 2 pairs of Focal Comps running inside a Toyota Yaris Sedan 08'... Power K2 and Polyglass series.

3 days ago my Focal Sub 40V1 died... and I'm looking for new options... need to be loud and accurate, 1.5 cu.ft sealed (.75 for each DIYMA) and Rockford T15001-bd ([email protected] [email protected] [email protected])

What do you think ???

Sorry for my english


----------



## finfinder (Apr 15, 2006)

Judging from your priorities, the Diyma is not the sub for you. The Diyma is more accurate than loud, you specify your priorities as loud then accurate.

There are plenty of subs out there to chose from for your application; consider a ported JL 13w7, ED 13av2, JBL12wgti , .. the list goes on and on. Pick a sub that fits your priorities and you'll be happy.


----------



## KMelt (Jan 19, 2009)

JL amigo


----------



## mledez (Apr 12, 2009)

finfinder said:


> Judging from your priorities, the Diyma is not the sub for you. The Diyma is more accurate than loud, you specify your priorities as loud then accurate.
> 
> There are plenty of subs out there to chose from for your application; consider a ported JL 13w7, ED 13av2, JBL12wgti , .. the list goes on and on. Pick a sub that fits your priorities and you'll be happy.


I hate subs like RF and Kicker (I know you didn't mention it), so I'm not looking for just a spl monster... SQ is my first goal

I'm currently running one old Image Dynamics ID12 D2V3 (SQ a lot better than focal 40V1, installed when the 16" died), how you compare the output of this ID to a DIYMA...

I also bought one Mag V4 from nick @ Stereo Integrity... Is on the way to my country, but I want to give a test to those DIYMA maybe two or three


----------



## finfinder (Apr 15, 2006)

Soooo why post in an spl forum that you want something "loud and accurate" if sq is your first goal ? The most accurate subs are usually not the loudest.

Congrats on the SI Mag4 btw


----------



## CAPO (Apr 12, 2008)

the w7 is rated correctly in the real world and underated on the net. It will get plenty loud and be just as acurate as most others. Port the beast and unleash


----------



## SQplease (Jul 23, 2008)

DD9912 you will have both


----------



## Fiercetimbo17 (May 17, 2007)

DD sounds like poo, as do w7s in sealed boxes. 

Get the w7 and port it, you will be happy.


----------



## mledez (Apr 12, 2009)

Fiercetimbo17 said:


> DD sounds like poo, as do w7s in sealed boxes.
> 
> Get the w7 and port it, you will be happy.


I don't want to go ported cuz I don't want to go over 1.5cu.ft, enough for 3 DIYMA or 2 SI Mag... Both Sealed !!!

1 W7 Ported louder than 3 DIYMA Ref 12 Sealed???


----------



## bass_lover1 (Dec 10, 2005)

If you already have a Mag, just stick with that. I really don't think you'll be happy with a DIYMA, as "loud" was never really it's intention.


----------



## mledez (Apr 12, 2009)

bass_lover1 said:


> If you already have a Mag, just stick with that. I really don't think you'll be happy with a DIYMA, as "loud" was never really it's intention.


I'll receive the Mag tomorrow, installed maybe in one or two days... So you're saying a Mag will be louder than a DIYMA ?? assume same box, 1cu.ft sealed


----------



## bass_lover1 (Dec 10, 2005)

Not necessarily, but since you keep asking how loud the setups are going to be, go with something other than the DIYMA, the Mag would be a good choice.


----------



## mledez (Apr 12, 2009)

Mag Arrived Today, I'll try to install it by the end of the day

Maybe you're thinking I'm not at the SQ side, so I'll post my experience with SI, to decide about giving a try to a pair or three DIYMA


----------



## bass_lover1 (Dec 10, 2005)

It's not that the DIYMA can't have nice output, but it has its limits when you compare it to something like a Mag or W7. If output is high on your priority list, like I said you'll be better off with something other than the DIYMA.


----------



## finfinder (Apr 15, 2006)

This is starting to sound familiar ...... maybe its MY english.


----------



## mledez (Apr 12, 2009)

finfinder said:


> This is starting to sound familiar ...... maybe its MY english.


????


----------



## poochieone (Aug 25, 2005)

i went through very similar choice parameters (2 DIYMA or a single 13W7) a while back and what Npang told me was to stick with the W7 as it would perform cleaner to its XMAX while minimizing weight. however, i would increase the sub box closer to 2 cubes on the 13 if at all possible. I was very very happy with the SQ and SPL of the W7 being fed 1200 wrms. i also own a diyma but have always been weary of turning up the volume....


----------



## soundlevel (Feb 17, 2009)

the w7 ported in the right size box has tremendous output, but only if you feed it correctly 1,000 rms in to 3-ohms. Big bass requires big power from real amps not amps with inflated output they will do more harm than good to your sub


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

soundlevel said:


> the w7 ported in the right size box has tremendous output, but only if you feed it correctly 1,000 rms in to 3-ohms. Big bass requires big power from real amps not amps with inflated output they will do more harm than good to your sub


Right on the money. I have two 12w6's with a Jl 1000/1. The box is ported and to me its very accurate and can get extremely loud.


----------



## lust4sound (Apr 9, 2008)

CAPO said:


> the w7 is rated correctly in the real world and underated on the net. It will get plenty loud and be just as acurate as most others. Port the beast and unleash


This may seem like a thread dump but it is not..I asked the same question a while ago.. My question was 2) 12W7s vs 4) Diyma 12s.. The W7s will get just as accurate as any other sub out there. As far as distortion, any difference in output from the W7s compared to other top notch SQ subs (if any) will not be heard by the average ear.

My goal was SQL, a dual purpose system with obnoxious loud subs when set to kill, but when subs set to level match front stage I wanted a serious emphasis on SQ. 

I wanted the best of both worlds..And I got it.. 

As for the answers I got here, the result was the obvious "comparing apples to oranges" bit.. You may compare a W7 to other subs in terms of SQ, but in terms of sheer output, there are no comparisons with other "SQ only" subs.

I found out that the 12W7 and 13W7 are very accurate, will work nicely in an SQ/SQL type system while being able to get obnoxiously loud for SPL. I have heard a single 13W7 in a vented box get so loud it was disgusting while still having the ability to blend and play music when dialed down.

I haven't heard the Diymas, but they are a completely different breed. Accuracy, transparency seamless blending, awesome SQ.. That seems to be the ruling on those. Output I was told will not match the JLs, not even close. 

Some even went so far as to say that the sheer output of 2-12W7s would trump the output of 4-Diyma 12s.. This is not to discredit Diyma 12s, I hear they are amazing subs when used within the intent of their parameters and design ..

12 or 13W7s?? Beastly output with minimal distortion. Loud, deep and accurate. Need serious power to max output, but will play nicely with less than optimal power.. I had a Ref700 powering a single 12W7 and it gave me an excellent SQ response to match a 3 way active front stage. Output was stout and tight, quick and impacting, seamless blend.. Then I stepped it up.

I ended up with 2-12W7s in a 5.5 CF sealed enclosure (whole trunk floor) with 3000 watts rms gives me earth shaking lows down to 30HZ with obnoxious loud output. My response curve is linear from 30/35HZ all the way up to my XO point of 63/80HZ.. Accurate and musical, quick and impacting. Output is insane when I uncork it. Blending is achieved by nearly shutting them off (Sub output control on HU at 0 or 1 to blend with front stage) 

I am getting rolloff starting at 35HZ and getting steep below 30HZ for 2 reasons.. 
A) Need additional 2 x 4 lumber bracing within the enclosure. I have what is essentially a rectangle box holding holding the subs built on top of an enclosure that spans the entire trunk floor. This was all built with 5/8" ply, maple hardwood, 2 x 4s, fiberglass, 15 LBS of sand and a roll of sound deadening. 

I need additional 2 x 4 bracing as I am losing energy, I noticed that the rectangle enclosure which holds the subs starts rocking back and forth @ 35HZ and gets especially worse below 30HZ. An additional run of 2 x 4 lumber installed internall run straight down the middle will secure this and I will restore the energy being lost to enclosure instability. When JL says to overbuild they mean it!

Another reason (the biggest of all) is the fact that I am running only an additional Optima off of the stock alternator so the amp isn't getting the current it needs..My stock alternator works but I am losing much potential.. My additional battery helps but is not the cure..

The point of all that? Make sure to overbuild the enclosure and feed the amp.. 

With this in mind, my system needs further improving yet I still get disgustingly loud and seriously low. When you listen to my system, at full steam, the woofers never fart or buzz.. All you hear is a smooth stroke resulting in a tight deep velvety boom.. 

None of that buzz saw sound you so often hear from people that underpower their subs and overdrive their amps.. buzzzzz blarpzzzz fartzz plappzz, poppzzzzz...

I can't wait to get the improvements implemented. I expect an improvement in accuracy, plus deeper, louder response.

To sum up a long story, if you already own the 13W7, run it. Make sure you have plenty of power, a subsonic if venting is a must, make sure you are feeding the amp.. Use a large enclosure, tune it low, XO low..

If you want to match front stage with sub output, look into Pro Audio drivers as midbass and midrange. Don't do Pro Audio tweets or your ears will bleed.. If you use PA drivers with high sensitivity ratings, you will save money on both drivers and amps as you will need less power to get loud.. There are plenty of PA drivers that are relatively inexpensive and perform remarkably well. A PA midrange horn will scream with 50 watts behind it. A PA tweeter will detonate your eardrums.

I'm sure you know all this but seeing we were in the same situation, I just wanted to share my personal experience with you.. Hope it helps!!

BTW, I noticed that you want to run the 13W7 sealed.. I am running my pair of 12s sealed but my enclosure is huge.. I am getting the type of output that a vented enclosure provides with the accuracy that sealed enclosures provide. And that's with my enclosure slop.. Will only get better from here.. GO BIG!!


----------

